# Kim Kardashian.... was ist da mit dem BH los



## stuftuf (28 Sep. 2016)

die Blöd ähhhh Bild mit einer interessanten Feststellung.... aber was ist die Erklärung dafür?

Seit Wochen vermisst | Wo ist Kim Kardashians BH? - Leute - Bild.de


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Sep. 2016)

warum ist das überhaupt eine Meldung wert? Ob die Durchgeknallte einen BH trägt, oder
in Afrika ist Muttertag


----------



## rdlikes (8 Mai 2018)

i love this post


----------



## winters3107 (19 Apr. 2022)

Sie trägt keine :WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------

